# Simcoe



## Stuster

So back to the US of A for the fairly new, high alpha, low co-humulone hop variety, Simcoe. Info from here.




> Simcoe (United States)
> Specifications
> Pedigree: Released in 2000
> Aroma: Very unique, pine-like aroma
> Alpha Acids: 12 14% w/w
> Beta Acids: 4 5% w/w
> Co-Humulone: 15 20% of alpha acids
> Storageability: Good
> Total Oil: 2 2.5 mls/100 grams
> Myrcene: 60 -65% of whole oil
> Humulene: 10 15% of whole oil
> Caryophyllene: 5 8% of whole oil
> Farnesene: <1% of whole oil
> General Trade Perception: Used for aromatic, and especially bittering properties
> Possible Substitutions: Unknown
> Typical Beer Styles: American Ales
> Additional Information: Known as a bittering hop with good aroma characteristics
> Information source: Hopunion CBS, LLC



So what can you tell us about this hop? How do you use them - bittering, flavour, aroma? What hop combinations are they good for? Have you used them in anything other than American styles? What commercial beers using this hop can you recommend? Any other tips for using this hop?

Tell us all you know so we can all make the best beer we can. :chug:


----------



## DJR

Everything! It's a great hop. Used at 60minutes it is nothing but a clean bittering hop, used a bit later in the boil it has a lovely tangerine like flavour. Can get a bit piney though if you use it as a dry-hop or too much at flameout.

In combination with something like B Saaz or Amarillo, it's the duck's nuts for APA's.

When i have a bit of time i'll put up the recipe to my All Simcoe APA that went quite well, except for the fact that i had to put a bit of B Saaz and Amarillo in a "hop tea" at bottling to add some more complexity.


----------



## Voosher

Like several American hops I've found quite significant variation in flavour from season to season.
The first lot I had were 2004 harvest I think, may have been 2003, and were overly piney. They made a great bittering hop in conjunction with Northern Brewer. They made an interesting flavour and aroma hop but needed other hops to balance. I wasn't that much of a fan by the end of the batch I bought and haven't gone back near Simcoe until very recently with some 2005 harvest which are much better. Fruitier with pine hints but not overtly piney.

I've tried other brewers' beers made with 2005 Simcoe and found them excellent.

Consequently I'm undecided regarding Simcoe until I give some later harvests a good run.


----------



## Hopsta

I have used this hop a few times, it went well as a bittering hop in a pilsner i did and an APA. But it absolutely ruined a saison, for some reason the spicey flavours the saison yeast imparts clashed with the piney bitterness of simcoe to leave an unpleasent bitter taste that lingers far too long. My old man didnt mind it too much, but i certainly wont be using simcoe in a saison again.


----------



## Malnourished

I must confess to not being a huge fan.

I've used it in an IIPA and an American brown, and it seems to impart a salty-sour-harsh flavour which I don't care for at all. Not surprisingly, the IIPA really suffers from this problem. In both beers, however, the hop aroma is excellent so I'm reasonably sure the hops weren't in bad condition. Also the bitterness seems really muted to me, even at 150+IBUs.

I much prefer Amarillo, Chinook and Cascade.


----------



## dicko

I have found Simcoe to be very smooth as a bittering hop and IMHO when used as a bittering addition with Cascade as a flavour addition in an APA the two produce a good result.
My regular supplier is out of stock at the moment  
An APA is on my to do list.

Cheers


----------



## neonmeate

as part of a mixture of hops it's good. but i made a 100% simcoe IPA and it was a bit too thin and piney. aroma was like fruitcup cordial. blended with a softer more flowery hop though it gives a good metallic backbone. 

apart from APAs IPAs and ABWs, have tried it in a porter and didn't like it much at all. but i'm not much of a high alpha fan, at least for anything that isn't intentionally ugly (like distorted guitars being more interesting than without fx). if you get me.


----------



## colinw

Haven't tried all Simcoe, but give it a huge thumbs up in combination with Amarillo or Amarillo & Chinook.


----------



## Randall the Enamel Animal

Seems to be very popular at the moment with American craft brewers as an on-boil hop.


----------



## Chris

I like it but I recon you need other hops for flavour and aroma. good for MH FWH as it just gives a hint of its flava. did a 70 IBU ale with us56 and a whole lotta Goldings and it was busty with curves.


----------



## arsenewenger

Did an all Simcoe APA a while back , this was my first foray into using hops of my choice, had 25grams kindly donated by Brauluver and it turned out to be one of the better beers beers that I have made 

Very Nice Hop indeed


AW


----------



## Voosher

Randall the Enamel Animal said:


> Seems to be very popular at the moment with American craft brewers as an on-boil hop.



Pardon my ignorance but what are "on-boil hops"?
Not an expression I've heard before.


----------



## Kai

Simcoe? Love it. I've never had it be excessively piney, and usually get a lot of rockmelon and fruit salad at least from the airlock.


----------



## tangent

just tried some old forgotten APAs bittered with Simcoe and that's all that was left. The Cascade is all gone. 
Metallic is a good term. It was like all of Arnie was blown away and all that was left was the cool metal skeleton ripped off from Iron Maiden's Eddie. :super: 
But in a bad way :angry: down the sink.

edit - moral of story. Simcoe strong and good, Cascade not a stayer, drink APA fresh.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

I personally think Simcoe is a mighty fine hop and am weighing up doing a strong APA using solely Simcoe. OG 1080-1090, IBU's 80-90(30g at 60min, 30g at 30min, 30g at 15min and 30g dry hopped). Pretty sure the Simcoe I have is from 2006.

Does anyone want to talk me out of this? :lol: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## Stuster

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Does anyone want to talk me out of this? :lol:



Nope.


----------



## tdh

I was one of the first to make Simcoe available in SA from a brew shop and to use it in a microbrewery. 2003 methinks. Used it many times in 1200 litre batches for American ales. 
First batch came in at 14.7% alpha, then 13.3%, then 12%ish.

Killer hop this beast. Just fantastic if you're aiming for mega IBU's due to it's very low co-humulone percentage, but it will make everything have that typical USA ale flavour.

This hop gives you the opportunity to realise that high bitterness doesn't need to be harsh.

It's in my top 5.

tdh


----------



## tdh

Oi, TDA. Care to share your recipe dude?

Am keen on making the same and then doing a comparo.

tdh





THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> I personally think Simcoe is a mighty fine hop and am weighing up doing a strong APA using solely Simcoe. OG 1080-1090, IBU's 80-90(30g at 60min, 30g at 30min, 30g at 15min and 30g dry hopped). Pretty sure the Simcoe I have is from 2006.
> 
> Does anyone want to talk me out of this? :lol:
> 
> C&B
> TDA


----------



## Steve

Ive also used it a fair bit in APAs for bittering in conjunction with cascade n amarillo. Very nice hop indeed.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Thanks fellas, it's on the to brew list  




tdh said:


> Oi, TDA. Care to share your recipe dude?
> 
> Am keen on making the same and then doing a comparo.
> 
> tdh



tdh, I reckon the first time I used it i purchased it from the old Grumpy brew shop.

Hows this:

81% BB Ale
15% Wey Munich 1
4% Bairds Med Xtal
You know the hopping regime (my batch of Simcoe is 10% AA)
Wyeast American Ale yeast

OG 1085
IBU 85

C&B
TDA


----------



## rough60

Seems pretty good to me, did a darkish all simcoe apa and came out real nice, with it's high AA its sure to be used in more of my APAs, probably blended though cause it's not quite up to cascade or amarillo for flavour or aroma imo. Still pretty good though.


----------



## tdh

Bewdy, can match the ingredients.

Will do a 10kg batch when my bulk buy comes through.

tdh


----------



## Dave86

This ones been on my to do list for a while. linky It sounds interesting, a toned down version would make for excellent summer quaffing i think


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

Have knowon about Simcoe for quite sometime, but only recently discovered how great it is for a bittering hop with my APA's. To die for is what I had read and will agree with. Was using Norhern Brewer for bittering but its Simcoe from now on. Also great for aroma but in small amounts because of its AA properties.

BYB


----------



## Stuster

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Also great for aroma but in small amounts because of its AA properties.



Why would that matter? The hops are not going to isomerise if you add them late (unless you are one of those evil no-chillers  , and even then only a debatably small amount). You are getting other properties from them and AFAIK there's no reason you can't use them to your heart's content.


----------



## rough60

I've never found higgher AA hops bad for late additions, just drop the bittering additions a bit to compensate, they are a fairly low Co-Humulone variety so should not be as harsh anyway.


----------



## Brewer_010

I have used this once, in an APA that is CCing atm. Went in as follows:

10.00 gm Simcoe [12.30%] (70 min) Hops 18.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [6.30%] (70 min) Hops 9.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90%] (10 min) Hops 4.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Simcoe [12.30%] (10 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [6.30%] (10 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 

From the hydrometer tastings I am pretty happy, it has a very smooth bittering and pleasant flavour, quite fruity which is good cos that's what I was after. I put it right up there with Pacific Jade and Nelson Sauvin (my other two favourites atm).


----------



## Noxious

Where can I find these magical sounding APA hops like Simcoe?!?
I live in s/western Sydney and have not seen these in my travels,
Also Chinook would be great to find a stash of..

Cascade and Amarillo are becoming a hassle to get even 100gm packets of it seems, makes me want to start cultivating my own!


----------



## Jye

Love this hop and have about a kilo in the freezer  Brewed the single hop, single malt blonde below and found it fantastic. Its also the main hop in my house apa.

*Simcoe Blonde*

Brew Type: All Grain Date: 15/02/2008 
Style: Blonde Ale Brewer: Jye
Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 27.83 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: SK Brew Hous 
Actual Efficiency: 82.5 % 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.40 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 100.0 % 

30.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (20 min) Hops 23.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (5 min) Hops 7.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 

0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm 5.2 (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
10.00 gm Calcium Sulfate (Gypsum) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 

1 Pkgs Safale American US-56 Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.048 SG (1.038-1.054 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.050 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.012 SG (1.008-1.013 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.009 SG 
Estimated Color: 8.6 EBC (5.9-11.8 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 31.7 IBU (15.0-28.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 2.1 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.8 % (3.8-5.5 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 5.3 %


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

The price of Amarillo in the near furutre may start getting a bit bizzare so I may start exploring an all Simcoe APA.


BYB


----------



## lagers44

Noxious said:


> Where can I find these magical sounding APA hops like Simcoe?!?
> I live in s/western Sydney and have not seen these in my travels,
> Also Chinook would be great to find a stash of..
> 
> Cascade and Amarillo are becoming a hassle to get even 100gm packets of it seems, makes me want to start cultivating my own!



Hey Noxious , why not check out the sponsors sites they seem to have them.

http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/default.asp?CID=7

Lagers


----------



## Fourstar

As Simcoe is a robust hop with a High AA but low cohumulone, a style with a solid malt backing for a single hopped beer using Simcoe would go quite well. Very much the same if you were taking the same approach with Chinook. (with a toned down bittering addition due to the cohumulone being a higher %).

Im planning on a English Pale style similair to a JS Golden Ale, Munich as the bulk of the grist and the balance of pale and wheat respectivly to give it that backing it desperatly needs.

Any thaughts?


Better than Gold(en) 

Original Gravity: 1.049 SG
Final Gravity: 1.013 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.7 %
Bitterness: 34.8 IBU
Color: 10.6 SRM


2.50 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) 49.0 % 
1.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) 29.4 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) 19.6 % 
0.05 kg Carafa Special I (Weyermann) 1.0 % 
0.05 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) Grain 1.0 % 

10.00 gm Simcoe (70 min) (FWH)
20.00 gm Simcoe (20 min)
20.00 gm Simcoe (0 min)
10.00 gm Simcoe (Dry Hop 7 days secondary or KEG hopped) 

1 Pkgs SafAle (DCL Yeast #S-05) Yeast-Ale


----------



## edoeven

I brewed the following last night - first use of the hop, fingers crossed
5kg ale malt (approx 75% of which was Maris Otter)
1.25kg vienna malt

1053 OG

20g Taurus 11% 60min
20g Simcoe 5min
25g Simcoe 0min

probably dry hop with some more simcoe (15-20g)

mashed ~67-66, US05

will see how it goes in a couple of weeks and report back.


----------



## edoeven

well the above brew is filtered and kegged, pretty happy with it, OG around 1011-1012, dry hopped with 15g simcoe for ~5 days.
interesting fruity aroma, almost reminds me of pineapple... taste quite fruit saladish with a bit of citrus,
very tasty


----------



## tdh

Is it bitter enough for you?
Looks like 20-25 IBU but then the malt profile would be tasty.
Maybe all beers don't have to have a whalloping bitterness???

tdh


----------



## 3G

mmm, simcoe, maybe an apa is on the cards soon


----------



## edoeven

hmmm it is not bad, I think it is reasonably balanced, for some reason the last few beers I have made seem to be tasting bitter'er than they should be, normally I would have made this to around 30-35 IBU but I cut back because my last brew was too bitter. I bought the taurus hops in bulk off ebay, they were 14.x % in 2005 so I have estimated they are around 11-12% now after a few years... so depending on the accuracy of that estimation, the beer is between ~23 and ~31 IBU (i really need to nail it...)

I have really been liking the 80/20% pale/vienna combo in light ales, perhaps will add a bit of wheat next time.
and in the above post I meant FG ~ 1011 too


----------



## chadjaja

bumpity bump bump.

Just got a stack of Simcoe today, has anyone got any great APA's/IPA's using it lately? I'm looking at doing either an all simcoe or simcoe/amarillo/centenial combo.


----------



## Ross

chadjaja said:


> bumpity bump bump.
> 
> Just got a stack of Simcoe today, has anyone got any great APA's/IPA's using it lately? I'm looking at doing either an all simcoe or simcoe/amarillo/centenial combo.




All Simcoe is really nice, but go the Combo, those 3 go great together.

cheers Ross


----------



## Greg Lawrence

I kegged this one today. Tasted pretty good to me.

AG #7 IPA 

Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.95 L
Estimated OG: 1.060 SG
Estimated Color: 8.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 66.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.89 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.Grain 86.62 % 
0.45 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (13.0 SRM) Grain 6.62 % 
0.34 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (16.0 SRM) Grain 5.00 % 
0.12 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (51.0 SRM) Grain 1.76 % 
40.10 gm Horizon [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 51.0 IBU 
21.00 gm Centennial [9.70 %] (10 min) Hops 7.2 IBU 
35.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (5 min) Hops 8.3 IBU 
30.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.60 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle US05

Dry Hopped 4 days (with leftovers)
5g Simcoe
7g B-Saaz
8g cascade


Gregor


----------



## Fourstar

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: AIPA - Xmas in July '09



Can't go wrong! :icon_drool2:


----------



## levin_ae92

I used a single 60min addition of Simcoe to bitter an Oatmeal Stout a few weeks back, and surprisingly it still has a faint simcoe-esque lolly shop aroma to it which I wasnt expecting!! I quite like it, but going off my past experiences with simcoe it will dissipate pretty quick. ( I once made an AIPA with 40g of simcoe and 50g of amarillo at less than 30mins, cant remember exactly, and the aroma faded within 4 weeks of bottling


----------



## Barley Belly

Made this a while ago just out of interest of what the hop tasted like
It was my first SMASH
Turned out very yummy to my palate
Only a few bottles left (saving them) :icon_chickcheers: 


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 43 Simple Simcoe
Brewer: finners
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.57 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 9.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 18.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.75 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (6.0 Grain 100.0 % 
15.00 gm Simcoe [12.30%] (40 min) Hops 18.1 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Dry Ale Yeast (Fermentis #US-05) Yeast-Ale


----------



## under

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 19 - Liberty City
Brewer: Dazza
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 11.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 35.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.75 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5Grain 83.71 % 
0.41 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 9.15 % 
0.21 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 4.69 % 
0.11 kg Carapils / Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 2.46 % 
15.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (60 min) Hops 20.1 IBU 
7.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (40 min) Hops 3.4 IBU 
7.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (30 min) Hops 3.0 IBU 
9.30 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (20 min) Hops 4.8 IBU 
9.30 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (10 min) Hops 2.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Liberty [4.50 %] (5 min) Hops 1.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (1 min) Hops 0.6 IBU 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 4.48 kg



I did this, and after 2 weeks in the keg it smoothed out and was bloody great. To me it had a real big passionfruit kick and was a pleasure to drink.


----------



## argon

Just picked up 180g of Simoce... thinking i'll do a combo of Chinook/Cascade/Simcoe with a 3g/L dry hop total of each variety in and AIPA. Never used the hop, nor tasted a beer where they're employed (AFAIK)... I have some Amarillo on hand, albeit this year's less than ideal batch (the 6.8% stuff) and i'm a little tempted to add some of these too. 

However I get the impression that the discussed piney profile will match well with the similarly piney chinook... while cascade is never a bad idea in an AIPA.


----------



## bconnery

I was doing a trawl back through my recipes in beersmith and discovered a recipe from a while back where I paired Simcoe with D-Saaz. 
This was a nice beer, I put in the database I was that happy with it...

I'll be honest and say I don't remember the exact profile but I do remember the keg didn't last that long 

Recipe: D Saaz Ter
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (0.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 33.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 6.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 34.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.30 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 81.90 % 
0.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 9.52 % 
0.20 kg Carared (Weyermann) (24.0 SRM) Grain 3.81 % 
0.20 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 3.81 % 
0.05 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (63.0 SRM) Grain 0.95 % 
30.00 gm D Saaz [5.60 %] (20 min) Hops 11.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Simcoe [11.00 %] (15 min) Hops 12.8 IBU 
15.00 gm D Saaz [5.60 %] (10 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
15.00 gm Simcoe [11.00 %] (5 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
15.00 gm D Saaz [5.60 %] (5 min) Hops 2.0 IBU 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (US56) (DCL Yeast #S-0Yeast-Ale


----------



## jyo

Simcoe is my new American hop. A mate came around for a beer a few weeks ago and I had my Simcoe and Cascade APA on. (currently working my way through the second keg now  ) He tried one, then we moved on to the next keg for a bit. After a while he said "Pour another pint of that sexy beer". Simcoe _is_ sexy.

Bconnery- I'm thinking it would amazing with Dsaaz. :icon_drool2: 
I'm really wanting to try a single hop Simcoe APA to see what she can do solo.


----------



## Nobby

just bottled an APA simcoe/willamette with US05

Passionfruity goodness..!!! :icon_drool2: now to hold off and wait for a few weeks..!!!

i've found a new friend.. :beerbang:


----------



## hopcycle

I agree on the Simcoe and Riwaka combo. I made an APA with these two and it turned out very nicely.

This is my next brew!

How much of the pineyness will come through with only a dry hop addition do you think?

I suppose it would be plenty as it is the pinene content that results in this. I would think that this will be very soluble in the alcohol of the finished beer

Thoughts on this as opposed to in the boil?

Cheers


----------



## menoetes

Hey Guys,

I'm planning to put down a Simcoe SMASH this week but am having trouble with the hop schedual, what with it being a high AA hop I've never used solo before - any advice?

If it were Galaxy (a high AA hop I have more experience with) I'd do additions at 60, 15 & 5 until I had about 30 - 35 IBUs, aiming to pack at least 0.8g/l into the last two additions but now I'm not sure after reading about how 'pine-y' Simcoe can get in the late end of the boil.

Or perhaps I should abandon the SMASH idea and just go a Simcoe/Cascade APA mix since it seems to be such a winner.

Any advice would be really appreciated.

Cheers,
- Meno


----------



## Yob

The pine is fantastic from simcoe, forget the 60, go hard from 10 with a good 0 or whirlpool, you won't live in regret


----------



## menoetes

Cheers yob. I don't mind pine in my beer but also I think you can have too much of a good thing... but I could up the late additions to 1g/l to get more of a kick and drop the 60min back to 30min.

So now I am thinking of maybe doing: 0.4g/l @ 30min, 1g/l at 15min, 1g/l @5min bring me to about 31 IBUs. Sound good?


----------



## menoetes

Well I just cracked my first bottle of Simcoe SMASH and it is just lovely.

I went 0.4 g/lt @ 30min, 1 g/lt @ 15min, 1 g/lt @ 5 & 1.6 g/lt (all that was left) for the dry hop with 100% BB pale 2-row malt and wyeast 1272 American Ale II

A lovely 31 IBU ale. I like that it has that dominant pine with a mild fruity aftertaste that nicely compliments the malty sweetness at the end of the swallow. What a great hop, I can't believe I haven't used it on it's own before now.

Probably my best SMASH yet, though only 13 days old, it'll probably be even better in 2 - 3 weeks. I'm also noting that the BB 2-row worked out well too, not all grain producers are created equal after-all. I'm definitely rating both the hop and the malt in this brew ATM.


----------



## Let's Brew Beer

Jye said:


> Love this hop and have about a kilo in the freezer  Brewed the single hop, single malt blonde below and found it fantastic. Its also the main hop in my house apa.
> 
> *Simcoe Blonde*
> 
> Brew Type: All Grain Date: 15/02/2008
> Style: Blonde Ale Brewer: Jye
> Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer:
> Boil Volume: 27.83 L Boil Time: 60 min
> Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: SK Brew Hous
> Actual Efficiency: 82.5 %
> Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0
> 
> Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 4.40 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 100.0 %
> 
> 30.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (20 min) Hops 23.8 IBU
> 30.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (5 min) Hops 7.8 IBU
> 30.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops -
> 
> 0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc
> 5.00 gm 5.2 (Mash 90.0 min) Misc
> 10.00 gm Calcium Sulfate (Gypsum) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc
> 
> 1 Pkgs Safale American US-56 Yeast-Ale
> 
> Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.048 SG (1.038-1.054 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.050 SG
> Estimated Final Gravity: 1.012 SG (1.008-1.013 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.009 SG
> Estimated Color: 8.6 EBC (5.9-11.8 EBC) Color [Color]
> Bitterness: 31.7 IBU (15.0-28.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 2.1 AAU
> Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.8 % (3.8-5.5 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 5.3 %


Yeah i've brewed something similar except with a differing hop schedule and found it a tasty quaffer.


----------

